
Japronto micro-framework: Million requests per second with Python - nirv
https://medium.com/@squeaky_pl/million-requests-per-second-with-python-95c137af319
======
nirv
Reported by user about 600k+ req/s (pipelined) via "wrk" benchmark [1].

[1] [https://github.com/squeaky-
pl/japronto/issues/3](https://github.com/squeaky-pl/japronto/issues/3)

